# Help Needed Do identify some parts at the crash site R.A.F. Boston III



## Pienske (Sep 1, 2022)

Hello,
My adventure to investigate the crash of R.A.F Z2157 Boston III at Wevelgem continues.
Thanks to a book by Etienne Vanackere, I was able to find some pictures of the crash place.
During the investigation of these pictures, I found something interesting in one of the pictures in the right upper corner.
We see a kind of separation between 2 fields - see the long grass and then in the corner we see some "tubes" coming out of the ground. Where the red arrow is pointing at.
Is there anybody who has an idea what these "tubes" could be?
Thanks a lot for your help.
Kind regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

